
How to create a snap for how2 (stackoverflow from the terminal) - simosx
https://blog.simos.info/how-to-create-a-snap-for-how2-stackoverflow-from-the-terminal-in-ubuntu-16-04/
======
simosx
tldr; how2 is a command-line nodejs app. The installation on your Linux system
involves installing nodejs and dependencies (duh!). This tutorial shows how to
create a snap with snapcraft so that the whole thing is confined and only
allows networking to work.

If you are not interested in the tutorial, you try install the snap straight
away by running

snap install how2

and then try it out with

how2 read file while changing

Snaps are supported in several Linux distributions,
[https://snapcraft.io/](https://snapcraft.io/)

